# Satnav or Stupid?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Satnav error takes tourist to wrong Windsor Castle 

A SATNAV ruined an American tourist’s hopes of seeing the Queen at Windsor Castle – by taking her 121 miles away to a pub of the same name.

The woman, in her early 30s, drove from Bath to the Windsor Castle pub in Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, instead of the royal pile in Berkshire.

Pub assistant manager Anthony Cassidy, 24, said: “She walked in and said ‘Is this Windsor Castle?’. I said ‘it is love, but not the one you want’.”

Can you spot the difference?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I was stopped by an American couple in Oxford wanting to know where all the shops were. They thought they were in Oxford Street....

Satnavs are extremely useful but you've got to have a brain to be able to program them and interpret the results. 

G


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

It's not just satnavs that get it wrong. Years ago when the Tutenkhamen exhibition was in London a tourist asked a cabbie to take him there. They ended up at Tooting Common.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Blackpool promenade has been closed for about 8 months and there are signs all round that say ' Do Not Rely On Sat Nav' .

The prom should be open again on Tuesday. Stupid council have made it 1 lane each way past the Tower. Rumour has it that the lanes are so narrow with a kink that 2 buses can't pass each other at certain points!!!! Great Planning. So if you drive down the prom past the tower in your MH be careful.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pass*



ched999uk said:


> Blackpool promenade has been closed for about 8 months and there are signs all round that say ' Do Not Rely On Sat Nav' .
> 
> The prom should be open again on Tuesday. Stupid council have made it 1 lane each way past the Tower. Rumour has it that the lanes are so narrow with a kink that 2 buses can't pass each other at certain points!!!! Great Planning. So if you drive down the prom past the tower in your MH be careful.


Are they making room for an Aire!

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There was also a case a couple of years ago where a couple of girls had tickets for a football match at "Stamford Bridge" - the taxi driver took them to somewhere in Yorkshire.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There was also a case a couple of years ago where a couple of girls had tickets for a football match at "Stamford Bridge" - the taxi driver took them to somewhere in Yorkshire. 


It was Earl Spencer's daughter and a friend.
They finished up a couple of hundred miles from Chelsea's ground at a village about 8 miles from York.


----------

